# T-5 HO or Compact Florecents



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have been wanting to upgrade to a better lighting solution for a while and since HQI's are too pricy I need to know what the next best but cheaper solution is...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12772

I saw these and they sounded like a good deal...
And a plus for these are they are energy effecient and thier bulbs are a lot cheaper than compact florecents...

Anyone that has had experience please respond...


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dont pay attention to this post Wrong FORUM SORRY!!


----------

